# Turkey Hunting?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I haven't hunted Turkeys in years because I just haven't had any luck.

Ok it seems last few years I call they go the other direction. My New Game Plan, figure out an area they might be. Set my Blind up, put my Turkey Decoys out, no calling just set and wait.

Use to be slip close to Roost, wait for them to fly down and Call couple times they come in. Call, they answer, go away from them calling, they get POed and come in. Raining set up on edge of Open Field, let Decoys bring them in. Call they answer, shut up they come in. None of this working.

big rockpile


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I have a good spot......as I don't ridge run any more....
I can set up 60 yards for the truck...in a tree/fence line one a cross between 3 fields and a ravive.
In between feed and roosting areas....
If you set there long enough....you will get a turkey.

Scouting, listening to what they do, and sitting still.... and time logged in the woods will get you turkeys.

Calling works in the spring, mostly for locate ing and PO the tom's thing you are moving in on the "girls"
One decoy yo have focal spot to take attention from you.....


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

In this area in the fall they send in dogs to bust a flock up then call to gather the flock back together again too.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> In this area in the fall they send in dogs to bust a flock up then call to gather the flock back together again too.
> 
> Al


Very Illegal here, all Public Land and only Toms.

big rockpile


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Well, pick out a nice one in the poultry isle at Walmart.....you are only gonna get one shot with the 12ga....they get kinda touchy....there.

Of course I could shoot them for the recliner...is the driveway....but not considered real sporting.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh do they still draw for Turkey tags in Michigan? I asked because years ago I took 3 Guys out in Missouri that didn't get drawn in Michigan.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup they still draw tags in Michigan.
Also the flocks in the fall do have toms in Them.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Delaware only has Spring Gobbler. I hunted PA both spring and fall. Fall you can use either rifle or shotgun and take either a hen or a tom and your license was all you needed, no turkey stamp


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> Yup they still draw tags in Michigan.
> Also the flocks in the fall do have toms in Them.
> 
> Al


Oh during Fall we can kill either. but can't use Dogs but can scatter them and call in your second Bird which we can. I took out two other Guys and we killed 3 Birds out of one Flock.

big rockpile


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Given how many turkeys I have to stop for as the flock scrambled from one side of the road to the other and back again I’ve considered laying a twelve by twenty patch of asphalt in the back pasture, painting a dotted line down the middle and fabricating a blind out of a junk vehicle to place at one end.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Whatever works


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

mmoetc said:


> Given how many turkeys I have to stop for as the flock scrambled from one side of the road to the other and back again I’ve considered laying a twelve by twenty patch of asphalt in the back pasture, painting a dotted line down the middle and fabricating a blind out of a junk vehicle to place at one end.


Add a couple of gravel "shoulders"and some road salt....Bingo.

First year I turkey hunted.....had a guy on a farm that we hunted at.
Put a big pile of cow manure out about 20 yards from 6 round bales...arranged in to a rectangle blind.

They would fight over the bugs, grains and just have a ball scratching it all up......so just pick one out a shoot it.
You don't see that on the turkey hunting vid's


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

mmoetc said:


> Given how many turkeys I have to stop for as the flock scrambled from one side of the road to the other and back again I’ve considered laying a twelve by twenty patch of asphalt in the back pasture, painting a dotted line down the middle and fabricating a blind out of a junk vehicle to place at one end.


Different than here, never see Turkeys anymore.

I was doing a Gobble count in the Spring for the Conservation Department got to be a joke, set for days never hear one bird.

big rockpile


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I always like rabbit hunting and then deer hunting, but I really caught on to turkey hunting, really enjoyed the calling and watching them, seemed like I only called in hens, but still enjoyable...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Setting here about 1:00PM today eatting dinner and 6 toms came walking down along the creek tward the road. All had about 6 to 8 inch beards.

when I walked the dogs this evening it looked as if the toms crossed the front yard then came down the old fence like till they got to the pond. I think they flew over the pond, full of melted snow and rain water today, then landed on the other sid. that is where I started seeing the tracks in the new snow again.
there are some huge Oaks across the fence behind me where I believe they roost.


 Al


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

RonM said:


> I always like rabbit hunting and then deer hunting, but I really caught on to turkey hunting, really enjoyed the calling and watching them, seemed like I only called in hens, but still enjoyable...


NOT, me. Last few times I went turkey hunting, I called in other turkey hunters !!


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Esteban29304 said:


> NOT, me. Last few times I went turkey hunting, I called in other turkey hunters !!


That use to happen on public hunting grounds.....and is a real problem....almost got shot....decoy did.
Lot of STUPID people out there......that should no reason carrying a gun...or using a chainsaw or driving a car....

I have control who hunts in my area....not saying someone may sneak in..but much safer.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I love Turkey Hunting more than deer hunting, but bag enough of both to keep food on the table. Most folks call to loud and to often...I always seem to call them in with easy does it most of the time...patience is the key to killing turkeys here....if you use decoys...hide them so the birds coming in really have to look for them...and when you think it's time to call again...wait some more. Guys by me complain that the Toms are with the hens and won't come in....wonder why I'm able to coax them in? I only use a box call and manage just fine.

be


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Listen to what your turkeys do....them copy what they are doing...

Turkeys never listened to all the vids or CD'... so they don't know what you are talking about when you try to use those as a model.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Now seems Toms Gobble couple times on roost then nothing. So I'm thinking they are still there and most hunters are around open fields. I'm sure most Turkeys anymore know this.

So go into the Timber and not much calling if any.

With no teeth I have trouble using Diaphragm Call so don't try. 

big rockpile


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Keep in mind a turkey is the smartest bird in the wood....but only 10 minutes at a time.
I have called on in...shot it...then called and shot another one in 10 minutes later to fill both tags.

They react to sight, sounds, movements, hunger and horneyness....find a dumb one that thinks you sound sexy.

Better yet, ...go where the turkeys are....
Sounds like slim pickens, so the odds are against you.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Always remember that turkeys can take a heck of a long time to do anything. I've killed gobblers hours after hearing a gobble. If you called they heard you, no sense calling again, and they are coming, but they might have things to do along the way. They may very well stand in one spot and preen their feathers for a half an hour or more, maybe go get a drink, maybe eat a little something and then go check you out. If you get up and move, chances are the deal is blown. Birds that gobble every breath for an hour before flydown and for an hour after don't last long here, between coyotes and poachers, most are weeded out weeks before season comes in. Hide good, in a good spot, and in a manner that you can comfortably spend some time there.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

After awhile your butt goes numb from sitting


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A numb butt feels nothing.


 Al


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

A numb butt means you are just getting started......


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

hunter63 said:


> A numb butt means you are just getting started......


Anymore I set in a Chair, even Bow hunting for Deer.

I'm going to use a Blind so this might help at least it will keep me in one place. Thing is I can't leave it over night.

big rockpile


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I quit Turkey hunting in the 70's. To be honest I really did not know what I was doing but it was a spring hunt. We could hunt from 6:00 am till 10:00 am. spent that time being eaten alive by black flies and the bird I was talking to was the guy parked a few hundred yards down the road. I could have been trout fishinging. I fish real good.
Now I know they are smart, but when I go deer hunting out back I have had times when dressed in orange using a grut call, and sitting perfectly still, I have had turkeys milling around me like barnyard chickens. to be honest, we are drunk with turkey around here.
My great nephew, who I have mentioned in earlier posts, wants me to take him turkey hunting this spring. I have no idea what we we are doing, but I figure we will dress in camo, set up in my deer stand, put out a decoy or two, make a couple of calls and see what happens. Seen a good number of turkeys there, and from the tracks in the snow they know the area well.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh I've killed plenty. Just go in 75-100 yards from their roost, set next to a Large Tree, call with Box or Slate Call after they come off roost and wait. Use 12Ga. Full Chock, 3" number 6 Copper Plated Shot. Use Como Bug Suits.

If your in an elevated Stand they will spot you faster. Make all movements super slow.

Make sure how your Gun patterns at 30-40 yards.

big rockpile


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Umbrella blind....take up and down in a few minutes.....



See the decoy?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Deleting a pic is a PITA


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Not really, just hit edit. Click on the picture to be deleted, once it is high lited right click slect cut from the menu and click and picture is gone.

  Al


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> Not really, just hit edit. Click on the picture to be deleted, once it is high lited right click slect cut from the menu and click and picture is gone.
> 
> Al


Yeah well my "edit" is gone.....so guess the dup. stays.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Look I think I got rid of it for you. If not OOP's I got rid of a picture you had there that looked the same as another.

 Al


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks ...That's was the one....
Why it happened?....Donno...must have been operator error.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Meanwhile, I kick 'em out of the feed troughs.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

krackin said:


> Meanwhile, I kick 'em out of the feed troughs.


Ain't that the truth.....
Best camo...Bibs, Oshkosh barn coat, barn muck boots....Stormy Kromer. ...and a 22 mag in the cab of the John Deer


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Hunter 63 what size Deere with a cab....


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

RonM said:


> Hunter 63 what size Deere with a cab....


LOL....Not mine I have Mahindra, but my farmer buddy has a big JD with a cab.....and pulls the crap spreader......
Turkeys come out of the woodwork....


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

They are after the grains of corn that don't dissolve....


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

One good way of determining if there are turkeys around....and they have cattle...check the cow pies....they tears them up after the grains, worms and bugs.

They (cows) will follow you around though...cows think you are gonna grain them....LOL.

When you get up to move....just tell them to "come on girls"....and they come.
Quite a sight ...one hunter,.. 12 cows out for a stroll...
Turkeys don't know the difference...


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Put the birds to bed. I used to go out and see where they were before the got on the roost and showed up there in the morning and hour before the sun came up. Be real quiet and sneak on in and wait.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

When we started getting turkeys on the home place a neghbour had started farming the place. In the winter he would go to spread Manure and stop at th ecorn crib and shovel on a couple shovels of ear corn then go spread. turkeys would hear him out there and come a running. He used a 686 IH with a heat houser.

You know corn cribs for ear corn had slats to allow the air to dry the corn. those darn turkys would come to the corn crib along about Febuary and peck all ther corn from thre cobs along those slats.


 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Turkeys are smart birds, they know where to find as easy feed...


----------

